# Laptop unplugged during upgrade



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Is there important data? I would call Samsung, their maybe a hidden backup/ restore part ion in there somewhere.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Startingover said:


> I love my laptop and find it convenient for many things which I can't do on my iPad.
> 
> Last week windows was doing an upgrade and I had a msg not to shut it off. I tripped on the cord and it was disconnected. Now I can't log on. I get a msg that an automatic repair can't be made. I can't go back to a restore point either. The msg is that there's a failure in the startup.
> 
> ...


the quick restore disk's may have to be to match the model and serial number and not just one from ebay, i doubt you will do good with just any disk's, just did my HP and the disk's had to be just for that unit. can you tap the F8 key on start up ?? F11 or F12 or F2 ? if you can follow instruction's , check back with what you found


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

What is the windows version? On alot of machines there is a backup of the factory setup of the machine on the hard drive in a separate part of it. Not sure what key to push on boot up to get to the program. your manual for the machine should tell ya. worth a try.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I really am grateful for the help.

It's windows 7 Xp.

I have 2 yrs of family photos.......plus every single time I read a helpful hint on here, either something I can use now or a hint on future work, I copy it and save it. 

It's too hectic this evening with the game, but tomorrow I'll try those 'F' keys.

Thank you


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

I am not sure with windows 7. I would think they have a restore of some kind. You do not want the factory restore as you may loose some stuff. Windows xp has a repair of system but ya need master windows disk to do it. Windows 7 someone else may know on here. A computer place should be able to fix it but tell them about your pics and outher stuff so ya dont loose them.
When I do that kind of stuff I take out the hard drive and hook it up to another computer and access it to copy all the important stuff just in case.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nope, nothing! Tried the F keys with no results. It was worth a try.

If I had money for a new battery I would have to leave the laptop plugged in. Just can't win. Thank goodness for IPad.


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

Startingover said:


> Nope, nothing! Tried the F keys with no results. It was worth a try.
> 
> If I had money for a new battery I would have to leave the laptop plugged in. Just can't win. Thank goodness for IPad.


Here is a link to read try from microsoft. It may help ya.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/resolving-stop-blue-screen-errors-in-windows-7


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

Also if you dont have the windows master disk or borrow one, you may be stuck. All of your pics and important stuff is still in the disk. Just that operating system is stuck. If you are not sure of how to do it you may be better off taking it to a computer shop. Tell them exactly what happened and you have critical stuff on the hard drive. It would be a fast fix for them to do it. But dont know what they charge.
I help people with problems like yours and 99% of the time I get it going without losing anything. It is only a hobby for me so I never charge but I am way up in Jersey to help ya. Good luck


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Cyber knight, thank you so much, you've been a big help. I'm going on a trip soon and will take my laptop in to a shop after I get back. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

Startingover said:


> Cyber knight, thank you so much, you've been a big help. I'm going on a trip soon and will take my laptop in to a shop after I get back. I'll let you know what they say.


OK have a good time. I will keep searching for a simple solution for ya but without master disk it dont look promising. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Maverick Wolfe (Jan 16, 2014)

*Hey Starting, if you have a desktop, simply remove the screws from the Back of the laptop access hatch and you'll find the HD within one of them, Simply power down the desktop grab a spare Sata cable, plug the power sata cable into it and fire up the desktop. Or go out and buy a TT HD dock from Best Buy 50.00 investment but well worth it. You may also use a second laptop from a friend to backup your data either way. Hook the drive up via the Docking bay and simply copy all of your photos over that way.  If you live anywhere near Lake Mary I have a very good friend Whom I may be able to get you in touch with that might just be able to help you if you can't get it going. Sadly a system restore disk is out of the question for you at this point and this is really your only set of options. Most techs would just simply advise and do a Backup and Wipe of the Drive just to make things simple on you. There is software out there that will let you recover files... There is also the linux boot option, Just simply download a copy of Ultimate edition from http://www.ultimateedition.info and burn the Disk then you can just copy everything to a DVD or two or an External HD as well. If you need help with any of this I'd be happy to help you personally with this via skype, or put you in contact with my partner there in Lake Mary and we can help you that way.*


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Maverick,

Yes I live near Lake Mary.

I very limited on knowledge, I don't even know what a Sata cable is.

Will my laptop ever be the same again.? I'll get back with you after my trip.

Thanks


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

Startingover said:


> Maverick,
> 
> Yes I live near Lake Mary.
> 
> ...


Maverick has the right idea. That is basically what I do but I am no good at explaining. LOL. Most shops will not spend the time to weed tru and get your stuff out to play it safe. Some will but then ya got the $$$ thing.
I hope he can get ya set up especially if he has connections around you. He is right on with what he is saying. Good Luck Again


----------



## nobrainer612 (Feb 23, 2014)

what I would do is:

Download Hiren boot disc and use it to log into an emulated Windows XP, and back up all data.

Then re-install the whole operating system.

Since you unplugged the power of the laptop when it was upgrading, it seems like some files in System 32 are corrupted. It might be faster to re-install the system


----------

